# H.I.D.s for a brute?



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Has anyone tried this set up or another one like it. I like the idea of a plug and play kit, but only if it truely is that and will hold up

http://www.fasthid.com/Brute_Force_HID_Kit_HIDKBF_2005_2011_Kawasaki_p/brute_force_hid_kit.htm


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Those are SUPPOST to be really nice kits.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

You can check with brute650i on here. He is a sponsor and sells the eagle eye kits.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Let me know if you need a kit. I will price match their price.


----------



## RedNeckBlueCollar (Feb 8, 2011)

I have this kit on my bike its awesome easy to install and extremely bright!! was worth the money to me


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

ddm tuning makes a good kit as well.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Ddm has a good kit if you want to modify your stock bulbs to accommodate the ddm bulb otherwise eagle eye is your only choice


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

my ddm were plug and play... must be different for the brutes?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes brutes use a specialty bulb that is a one off bulb for brutes and a few other atvs but do not cross reference to auto style bulb


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

ah... well nvm then... ddm makes good kits FOR CATS. Thanks for that info Brute650i and i may be contacting you about some HIDs for a brute im building right now.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

No problem just let me know if you need something.


----------



## brute1975 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have the eagle eyes in my brute. The only issue I had with installation was due to my colored corner led lights, I had to do a little re-wireing. No big deal though... Other than that, it was very plug and play...


----------

